# War: So sagen Verbraucherzentralen Inkasso-Abzockern den Kampf an



## habwasgelesen (29 April 2015)

Geht es den Verbraucherzentralen um die Abzocker - oder um die Beratungsgebühr?


----------



## jupp11 (29 April 2015)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/unserioese-inkasso-praktiken


> Ihr Fall und Ihre Schilderung helfen uns, mehr über das Vorgehen bei Inkassoforderungen zu erfahren und dubiose Geschäftspraktiken aufzudecken. Wir werden die Methoden unseriöser Inkassounternehmen ans Licht bringen und die Politik bei Missständen zum Handeln auffordern.


Sehe nicht, wo hier Beratungsgebühren verlangt werden....


----------



## habwasgelesen (29 April 2015)

Jupp,
das steht da auch nicht! Leider habe ich in einer Verbraucherberatungsstelle 10€ verpulvert, weil sich eine "Expertin" den Sachverhalt vortragen ließ und weniger Infos als hier im Forum preisgab! Einen vordruck für Widerspruch gab es auch nicht!
Mein Hinweis gilt mehr der Beratungs-/Kostenfalle!


----------



## jupp11 (1 Mai 2015)

Bei jeder Hilfsorganistaion gibt es auch Fälle, bei denen  die Beratung nicht optimal verlief/verläuft. Deswegen Verbraucherzentralen pauschal mit Abzockern auf eien Stufe zu stellen, halte ich für  ungerechtfertigt.


----------



## habwasgelesen (1 Mai 2015)

*Vorsicht jupp11,
üble Nachrede ist ein Straftatbestand! Lies nicht Sachen in meinem Beitrag hinein, die dort nicht stehen!*
Da mir das so passiert ist, sollte man auch die Bewegründe kritsch hinterfragen und vor möglichen Kosten warnen dürfen.


----------



## bernhard (1 Mai 2015)

Um gescheite Beiträge zu schreiben, muss man nicht nur was gelesen haben.

Denken ist auch notwendig:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/erst-lesen-dann-denken-dann-posten.13824/


----------



## habwasgelesen (1 Mai 2015)

Danke bernhard,
der Link auch für ihren ersten Satz Beitrag! Üderdenken Sie ihr DENKEN noch einmal!


----------



## Hippo (1 Mai 2015)

Mein lieber "habwasgelesen" ...
Du solltest erstmal nachsehen WEM Du hier so naßforsch ans Bein pinkelst mit Deinen Behauptungen.
Wir sind hier schon etwas länger im Geschäft und wissen von was wir schreiben.
Jupp ist seit 2003 dabei, bernhard seit 2005 und ich unterschreibe die Aussagen auch.


----------

